# FHORA Race #6 Land O Lakes, FL



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)

HOSTED BY
OAKS MOTOR SPEEDWAY
c/o Garner Family

WHEN:
SATURDAY NOVEMBER 16TH 2013

WHERE:
25201 BUNTING CIR
LAND O LAKES, FL 34639-5535
813-972-6290 WORK
813-494-3029 CELL

TRACK:
4' X 20' 4 LANE WIZZTRACK

RACE FORMAT: 
3-MINUTE ROUND-ROBIN MAIN.

SCHEDULE:

SATURDAY SCHEDULE:
Open Practice 9:00 - 11:35
Registration Open 10:30 - 11:30
Amateur SS Practice Only 11:35 - 11:50
Amateur SS Race Begins 12:00
Pro-Am SS Race Begins 1:10
Expert SS Race Begins 2:00 
6 Ohm Mod Race Begins 3:30
3 Ohm Race Begins 5:00
Awards 6:00 


CLASSES: 
AMATEUR SUPER STOCK*
PRO-AM SUPER STOCK
EXPERT SUPER STOCK
6 OHM MODIFIED*
3 OHM MODIFIED
RESTRICTED OPEN**

ENTRY FEE: 
$5 Club Members
$8 Non-Club Members

DRIVING DIRECTIONS AND MAPS 

THIS IS THE NEXT EVENT IN A POINT SERIES. A PORTION OF ALL ENTRY FEES WILL BE PLACE IN A POOL WITH AWARDS GOING BACK OUT AT THE END OF THE SEASON. MORE INFORMATION WILL BE ANNOUNCED AT THE RACEWAY!
*IF YOU RACE AMATEUR CLASS, YOU CANNOT RACE THE EXPERT CLASSES.


----------



## E-Force-1 (May 31, 2007)




----------

